# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Robotic exoskeletons, Wandercraft, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Wandercraft

----------


## Airicist

Wandercraft robotic exoskeleton for the disabled first look

Published on Sep 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Atalante : Early stage standing and overground walking

Dec 9, 2020




> Tailored to meet rehabilitation needs, our hands-free feature allows upper limbs and trunk mobilisation, along with almost effortless early stage verticalization and overground walking, hence ensuring coherent sensory feedbacks.

----------


## Airicist

Atalante at Centre Jacques Calvé - Fondation Hopale

Sep 20, 2021




> Regardez le témoignage du Centre Jacques Calvé de la Fondation Hopale sur l'utilisation quotidienne de l'exosquelette Atalante avec leurs patients. A travers divers exercices de rééducation et d'activités sportives, le centre dévoile comment Atalante s'intègre dans son offre de soin.
> 
> Watch the testimonial of the Jacques Calvé Center of la Fondation Hopale on the daily use of the Atalante exoskeleton with their patients. Through various rehabilitation exercises and sports activities, the center reveals how Atalante is integrated in its care offer.

----------

